# How is the economy treating everybody?



## SnellExperts (Sep 21, 2011)

I know there are a lot of people on here who own their own companies, and I was just curious to see how everyone was holding up with the economy. I will go first I guess.

We are in the mold inspection and remediation field. If this year finishes up the way it has been, we could be experiencing one of our best years.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Quite well, thanks for asking!


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 24, 2011)

You have probably stated this somewhere before, but what field are you in?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 24, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> You have probably stated this somewhere before, but what field are you in?



TX is a day trader of Barbie Dolls and Barbie Doll apparel on EBAY.   Just Barbie's, no Ken dolls, don't even ask him about them.


----------



## RD55 (Sep 26, 2011)

i own a restaurant, and the economy has hit me pretty hard at times. definitely not the way things used to be years back, that's for sure, but times are changing and we all have to adapt to that. i'm thankful everyday that my business is still going. send up a little prayer every morning that we're still going to make it. my heart breaks for people that have to shut down because of this mess our country is in. luckily, i live in a touristy area.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 26, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> TX is a day trader of Barbie Dolls and Barbie Doll apparel on EBAY.   Just Barbie's, no Ken dolls, don't even ask him about them.



Ken.... grumble grumble.

I'm a programmer.


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 27, 2011)

What kind of programmer. I have a friend in the IT industry, and he is always looking for coders for apps and websites and such. Depending on what certs you have, you may be able to get a job or 2 out of it on the side.


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 27, 2011)

RD55 said:


> i own a restaurant, and the economy has hit me pretty hard at times. definitely not the way things used to be years back, that's for sure, but times are changing and we all have to adapt to that. i'm thankful everyday that my business is still going. send up a little prayer every morning that we're still going to make it. my heart breaks for people that have to shut down because of this mess our country is in. luckily, i live in a touristy area.



That's good that your still able to stay afloat. I have seen quite a few companies in our area shut down due to lack of sales. I imagine the restaurant industry would have gotten hit pretty severely. Its cheaper to buy groceries than eating out and unfortunately its one of the easiest things to cut in order to save money. Keep your head up though, you're doing something right to still be around!


----------



## Rusty (Sep 27, 2011)

Did own 2 small companies. A flooring installation company and a very small woodworking business. Both pretty much went belly-up. So now I'm basically semi-retired.


----------



## SnellExperts (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the 2 companies going up. Hopefully your enjoying your retirement though, even if it did come a little earlier than expected.


----------



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

Slow last year but busy this year. I had to take some restoration work, to fill in between custom jobs.

Now it's mostly upscale work, for people who aren't slowed down so much by "economy" worries.


----------



## SnellExperts (Oct 15, 2011)

What kind of work do you normally do if its not restoration work?


----------

